
Ask HN: Employees of Facebook, what's it like to work there? - rblion
Former or current. Use a new username if you have to. I&#x27;ve learned about the suicide of Qin Chen and it&#x27;s made me wonder what life is like inside Facebook.<p>Thanks for taking the time to answer and discuss this.
======
jsjckendj
I was a former developer at Facebook. If you have the chance, watch YouTube
techlead’s video on Facebook. He summarized it better than I can.

There’s a strong lack of management and high blame culture. “Empower engineers
and focus on impact” is the motto there. Basically that statement has lead
management to say “here’s something and go make something happen”

Directions are ambiguous and leadership has no vision and when things go
right, they get all the credit but shit goes down, engineers get blamed.

Not to mention the ambiguity in the performance review. It’s highly political.
My team judges engineer quality based on lines of code written and not quality
of code. On top of that, there’s this weird pride/arrogance in everyone at
Facebook.

Also, due to the lack of vision and direction of team, everyone is doing the
same thing but different way. It’s just a terrible org structure.

I need to emphasize this point. This is a company wide thing and not a team
thing. Everyone suffers this issue because mark sucker berg and Sheryl
sandderp refuse to take any accountability for the culture and direction the
company is going

~~~
catacombs
> If you have the chance, watch YouTube techlead’s video on Facebook. He
> summarized it better than I can.

He's seriously an ex-Facebook employee? I thought it was satire.

> Everyone suffers this issue because mark sucker berg and Sheryl sandderp
> refuse to take any accountability for the culture and direction the company
> is going

I've read over and over that Sheryl Sandberg was the worst thing to ever
happen to Facebook.

